# Feliway overheating



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I started using the feliway diffuser a few days ago and the plug gets REALLY hot. Is this normal? It also has a burning smell. I know you're meant to leave it plugged in all the time but I don't trust it at all, so I've had to switch it off. 
What are your experiences?


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Ooh, I shall have to go and check mine now, it's been plugged in for a week and I didn't think to check it. Am not sure what they are supposed to feel like heat-wise but can state that mine doesn't smell of anything - certainly not burning!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
When DAP & Feliway were new products on the market, several fellow USA-apdt trainers posted on our members' bulletin board that when their DAP diffusers were close to empty, they overheated - 2 trainers said they had to use HOT PADS to remove the diffuser from the receptacle, & 1 of them dropped it onto a towel draped into a metal bucket, padded over the diffuser with the rest of the towel, & parked bucket & all on the concrete floor inside her garage -
because she thot it might explode. 
.
.
Another, larger group of trainers on the same USA-apdt bulletin-board said the diffusers alone took much longer to have a visible, significant effect on the pet's behavior; an average of 3-weeks from the time it was plugged in, till they saw noticeable improvement.
As a result of both those reports [possible fire-risk & slow results], I skipped the diffusers for both DAP & Feliway, & stuck exclusively to the pump-spray bottles, which are portable, can be used anywhere, carried along to refresh the spritz as needed, etc. I find them more flexible [diffusers are localized & fixed] & much more effective. 
.
.
.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jazzy Belle said:


> Hi everyone,
> I started using the feliway diffuser a few days ago and the plug gets REALLY hot. Is this normal? It also has a burning smell. I know you're meant to leave it plugged in all the time but I don't trust it at all, so I've had to switch it off.
> What are your experiences?


Not Feliway, but my neighbour had a plug-in air freshener which was scarily hot to the touch. I told her that in her position I would ditch it and she did. Certainly I don't think it's advisable to leave some things plugged in when you go out...mobile chargers sometimes get pretty warm too; it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

They are designed to be left plugged in aren't they, so if you think it's overheating I would remove it and get it replaced.

I think they should get warm in order to dispense the aroma?

Perhaps plugging it into an RCD would be a good precaution?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> They are designed to be left plugged in aren't they,


I imagine so, but if it smells of burning I wouldn't.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had ones which get hot, I know they are supposed to be kept on all the time but I usually turn them off when I go out. Did throw one away once which had a strange smell. Must admit I don't feel totally comfortable that they are safe.


----------



## JuliaRoberts (Mar 19, 2017)

I've heard of this happening to other people (the burning smell). Ours would get quite hot but no smell of burning. Considering how much they cost I think you're definitely within your rights to ask for a replacement.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. Taking everything into consideration, I think I'm going to send it back to Zooplus. I don't think i'll ever be comfortable with it and it was too expensive to throw away.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

There was a problem with the new design they launched about a year or two ago. Could the one you have be one of those?

These photos attached show the problematic design, and the old one which was reintroduced.

They ended up returning to the original design.

If there is a burning smell I definitely wouldn't be happy using it.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

That doesn't sound good! I've attached a photo of it. I only bought it last week though.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

That looks like the old/reintroduced design. But that doesn't mean yours can't have a flaw. A burning smell is definitely not good so I think that returning it is a good idea.

Personally I refuse to use any kind of plug in air freshener or diffuser thing, as advised by a firefighter friend. 

You can get the ordinary feliway in a spray bottle, but I don't know if the "friends" type comes in a spray.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I don't usually like plug ins but one of my cats has stopped using the litter tray for her number 2s, so I have been desperately trying everything! I use the spray for car journeys, etc.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Mine is definitely one of the re-introduced round ones and is getting hot on use, but I did leave it "on" for a week - no smell though, even up very close. I've unplugged it for now and will only use it when necessary. I will think about getting a spray if this is better for immediate use - it didn't occur to me when I bought the diffuser that it would take a long time to have any effect as I really only want it for when Bertie is being left on his own or, for example, comes back from being neutered etc.


----------



## CocoTheCat (Dec 12, 2019)

Jazzy Belle said:


> Hi everyone,
> I started using the feliway diffuser a few days ago and the plug gets REALLY hot. Is this normal? It also has a burning smell. I know you're meant to leave it plugged in all the time but I don't trust it at all, so I've had to switch it off.
> What are your experiences?


Im glad you asked that because the first Feliway Plug in I used, I never gave it a thought nor smelt anything, so ive ordered another one because mine has run out. This one smells "hot".....is "hot"..and thats concerned me. Maybe Feliway will answer our query.


----------



## CocoTheCat (Dec 12, 2019)

TallulahCat said:


> There was a problem with the new design they launched about a year or two ago. Could the one you have be one of those?
> 
> These photos attached show the problematic design, and the old one which was reintroduced.
> 
> ...


Its the reintroduced one i have. The first one was "warmish" and didnt smell. The 2nd one smells "Hot".


----------

